# Neuer Monitor gesucht : 3 in der engeren Auswahl



## Vortilion (28. Februar 2014)

Ich suche einen neuen Monitor den ich zu 60 % zum spielen, 30 % zum surfen und 10 % für Office benötige.

Ich spiele sehr selten Shooter sondern hauptsächlich RPG wie Diablo 3 oder Path of Exile.

Zur Zeit nutze ich einen 19" TN Monitor der ein wenig in die Jahre gekommen ist.

Als maximales Budget habe ich 300 Euro angesetzt. Gerne aber auch weniger.

Ich hatte mal den Dell 2412 für einige Tage zum testen zu Hause. Leider habe ich bei diesem Modell gemerkt das
ich wohl empflindlich auf das IPS Glitzern reagiere. Keine Ahnung ob das bei anderen Modellen auch der Fall ist.

Zur Auswahl habe ich folgende Modelle :

Eizo Forris 2333
Asus PB248Q
Benq BL2411PT
Dell U2414H

Vielleicht habt Ihr aber auch einen ganz anderen Kandidaten

Gruß
Vorti


----------



## Rennradler77 (28. Februar 2014)

Eizo Forris 2333 hab ich selber und würde ihn wieder kaufen...
Am besten noch einen Kolorimeter und du bist glücklich...
Alternativ könnte ich dir auch die Einstellungen und mein Farbprofil schicken, sofern du dich dafür entscheidest und die Einstellungen etc. haben möchtest


----------



## Vortilion (2. März 2014)

Ich habe ein wenig Bedenken das ich mit dem Flimmern nicht zurechtkomme


----------



## JoM79 (2. März 2014)

Flimmert denn dein jetziger Monitor?
Generell würde ich aber darauf achten einen flimmerfreien zu nehmen.
Z.B. der BenQ XL2411Z.
Wie gross darf der Monitor denn sein?


----------



## Vortilion (2. März 2014)

Mein jetziger 19" TN Monitor ist 7 Jahre alt. Da flimmert glaube ich nichts 

Maximal 24" 

Mit dem Flimmern meine ich das IPS Glitzern wobei es vielleicht aber auch die Beleuchtung der LEDs sein kann.


----------



## JoM79 (2. März 2014)

Vortilion schrieb:


> Mein jetziger 19" TN Monitor ist 7 Jahre alt. Da flimmert glaube ich nichts
> Mit dem Flimmern meine ich das IPS Glitzern wobei es vielleicht aber auch die Beleuchtung der LEDs sein kann.


 Also das flimmern wird durch die PWM Steuerung der Hintergrundbeleuchtung erzeugt.

Das Glitzern habe ich hauptsächlich bei weissen Hintergründen wahrgenommen, dann ist das so als wenn viele kleine Diamanten funkeln würden.


----------



## Vortilion (2. März 2014)

Hmmm jetzt bin ich mit den Monitoren leider immer noch nicht schlauer 

Von BenQ XL2411Z würde ich auf Grund des Blur Reduction Bugs noch Abstand nehmen.


----------



## JoM79 (2. März 2014)

Die Frage ist auch was du zockst, bei RTS oder RPG würde ich nen IPS oder VA Panel nehmen.
Sind es aber Shooter würde ich zu 120/144Hz tendieren.
Nen Kompromiss musst du immer eingehen.


----------



## Vortilion (2. März 2014)

Ich spiele keine Shooter, nur Spiele wie Diablo 3, Path of Exile also RPG.


----------



## JoM79 (2. März 2014)

Dann würde ich mal den Dell P2414H,BenQ EW2440L,Iiyama Prolite XB2483HSU und den LG IPS235P vorschlagen.


----------



## Vortilion (2. März 2014)

Wieso würdest Du die Monitore dem Eizo Forris 2333 vorziehen ?


----------



## Rollstuhlfahrer[GT] (2. März 2014)

Ich hab den besagten Eizo hier und kann ihn wärmstens weiter empfehlen. Super Farben, keine Schlieren bei den Shootern die ich zocke und von der Reaktionszeit auch super. Außerdem kommt er mit Fernbedienung


----------



## 256bit (2. März 2014)

Den Eizo Foris 2333 hatte ich auch gerade kurzzeitig hier,der war bildtechnisch schon gut,keine Frage,aber das starke Hintergrundflimmern geht sehr stark auf die Augen.Habe nun  den BenQ BL2411PT und bin absolut zufrieden! Flimmerfreies,schönes Bild.Man sollte gerade das Flimmerfrei nicht unterschätzen,das ist wirklich eine Wohltat für die Augen. Im Fazit des Pradtest wird dem BenQ BL2411PT auch eine sehr gute Spieletauglichkeit (AMA Einstellung "hoch") bescheinigt.Wenn du also kein Hardcorezocker im Bereich Egoshooter bist,kann ich dir den BenQ BL2411PT absolut empfehlen! 

http://www.amazon.de/BenQ-Hochauflösend-1920x1200-Reaktionszeit-20-000-000/dp/B00BPL08U0

PRAD | Test Monitor BenQ BL2411PT

Gruß 256bit


----------



## JoM79 (2. März 2014)

Wie schon gesagt wäre das flimmern beim Eizo nichts für mich.
16:10 finde ich ansich nicht schlecht, aber die meisten haben Probleme bei Skalierung Probleme.
Wenn man aber nicht viel 16:9 Material guckt, ist das natürlich hinfällig.


----------



## Rollstuhlfahrer[GT] (2. März 2014)

256bit schrieb:


> Den Eizo Foris 2333 hatte ich auch gerade kurzzeitig hier,der war bildtechnisch schon gut,keine Frage,aber das starke Hintergrundflimmern geht sehr stark auf die Augen.
> 
> Gruß 256bit



Also bei meinem Gerät kann ich beim besten Willen kein Flimmern wahrnehmen. Hängt vielleicht von der subjektiven Wahrnehmung ab, kp. Oder du hast kein einwandfreies Exemplar bekommen.


----------



## Vortilion (2. März 2014)

Ich denke ich werde zu einem flimmerfreien Monitor greifen. Die Frage ist nur welchen.

Dell U2414H
BenQ BL2411PT
Asus (komme gerade nicht auf den Namen)

Sind aber irgendwie alles 16:10 Geräte

Keine Ahnung wie sich das in Spielen verhält. Ganz selten wird auch mal ein Film angeschaut. Aber wirklich ganz selten.

Gibt es auch 16:9 flimmerfreien Geräte die man empfehlen kann ?


----------



## JoM79 (2. März 2014)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Dann würde ich mal den Dell P2414H,BenQ EW2440L,Iiyama Prolite XB2483HSU und den LG IPS235P vorschlagen.


 Ich zitier mich mal selber, bis auf den LG sind die flimmerfrei und 16:9.


----------



## Vortilion (2. März 2014)

Was ist denn bitte der Unterschied zwischen dem Dell U2414H und dem Dell P2414H ???


----------



## JoM79 (2. März 2014)

Andere Anschlüsse und mehr USB beim U,dazu sind es USB3 und nicht USB2.


----------



## Vortilion (2. März 2014)

Flimmerfrei ist das eine, IPS Glow das andere. Wirklich schwierig mit den IPS Displays. Selbst wenn die flimmerfrei sind kann das IPS Glitzern dennoch zu KO Kriterium werden.


----------



## JoM79 (2. März 2014)

Dann solltest du mal nen VA Panel in Betracht ziehen.


----------



## Vortilion (2. März 2014)

Also fasse ich mal zusammen :

16:9 Monitore die in Frage kommen :

Dell P2414H (flimmerfrei aber IPS)
BenQ EW2440L (VA Panel und flimmerfrei)
Iiyama XB2483HSU (AMVA+ Panel und flimmerfrei)
Eizo FS2333 (IPS und nicht flimmerfrei)

16:10 Monitore die in Frage kommen :

Asus PB248Q (A+ IPS Panel)
BenQ BL2411PT (IPS Panel flimmerfrei ?)

122 Hz // 144 Hz Monitore :

Asus VG248QE
BenQ XL2411Z (leider Blur Reduction Bug)

oh man anstatt weniger Monitore werden es mehr 

Die kann ich doch nicht alle bestellen und testen


----------



## 256bit (2. März 2014)

Rollstuhlfahrer[GT] schrieb:


> Also bei meinem Gerät kann ich beim besten Willen kein Flimmern wahrnehmen. Hängt vielleicht von der subjektiven Wahrnehmung ab, kp. Oder du hast kein einwandfreies Exemplar bekommen.



Das Hintergrundflimmern kannst du mit dem bloßen Auge auch nicht sehen.Dreh mal die Helligkeit komplett runter und schaue dann mit deiner Handykamera auf den Bildschirm,du wirst sich bewegende Streifen erkennen,das ist das Hintergrundflimmern.Der FS 2333 arbeitet definitiv mit der PWM Steuerung! 

@ *Vortilion*
Ja,der BenQ BL2411PT hat ein flimmerfreies IPS Panel.


Gruß 256bit


----------



## Vortilion (3. März 2014)

Habt Ihr vielleicht ein Tip auf welche Monitore ich mich zum testen beschränken sollte ?

Macht ja Sinn am besten immer 2 nebeneinander stehen zu haben zum vergleichen.


----------



## Rollstuhlfahrer[GT] (3. März 2014)

256bit schrieb:


> Das Hintergrundflimmern kannst du mit dem bloßen Auge auch nicht sehen.



Wieso sollte mich das dann stören? 



256bit schrieb:


> Dreh mal die Helligkeit komplett runter und schaue dann mit deiner Handykamera auf den Bildschirm,du wirst sich bewegende Streifen erkennen,das ist das Hintergrundflimmern.Der FS 2333 arbeitet definitiv mit der PWM Steuerung



Und mit einer high speed Kamera kann ich die 50 Hz der Beleuchtung in meinem Zimmer sichtbar machen. Und jetzt?


----------



## 256bit (3. März 2014)

Rollstuhlfahrer[GT] schrieb:


> Wieso sollte mich das dann stören?
> 
> 
> 
> Und mit einer high speed Kamera kann ich die 50 Hz der Beleuchtung in meinem Zimmer sichtbar machen. Und jetzt?



Weils die Augen belastet und auf Dauer sogar schädigen kann? Der Rest hat mit dem Thema nichts zu tun.

Ich sehe schon du hast null Ahnung von diesem Thema,lies dich mal ein bisschen ein,Google hilft dir dabei!

Gruß 256bit


----------



## Rennradler77 (3. März 2014)

Zum Eizo FS2333... Was soll da flimmern?!

Wenn man den Monitor auf die Raumhelligkeit richtig einstellt, flimmert da nichts... Wenn man nat. zwingend volle Beleuchtung braucht, dann kann man vielleicht flimmern wahrnehmen...

Zum Zocken und Arbeiten, einfach nur klasse... Die anderen haben aus meiner Sicht immer einen stärkeren Nachteil in einigen Teilbereichen gegenüber dem Eizo... Zumindest was ich bei Prad verglichen habe und habe mich dann für den Eizo entschieden .


----------



## Rollstuhlfahrer[GT] (3. März 2014)

256bit schrieb:


> Weils die Augen belastet und auf Dauer sogar schädigen kann? Der Rest hat mit dem Thema nichts zu tun.
> 
> Ich sehe schon du hast null Ahnung von diesem Thema,lies dich mal ein bisschen ein,Google hilft dir dabei!
> 
> Gruß 256bit



Ich kann mich nur wiederholen: 

Bei meinem Monitor flimmert nichts! Ich kann ohne Probleme vier, fünf und noch mehr Stunden zocken, ohne dass mehr als die üblichen Ermüdungserscheinungen auftreten. In keinem Fall mehr als bei meinem alten Syncmaster 226BW. 
Ein nicht wahrnehmbares Flimmern soll also schädlich für meine Augen sein? Das bezweifle ich stark!

Und mit den absurden Beispielen hast du angefangen, ich bin nur auf den Zug aufgesprungen (Stichwort: Monitor mit Handy filmen).

MfG

Edit: So, jetzt bin ich daheim und kann vernünftig tippen.

Dass es mit sehr niedrigen (< 30) Helligkeitseinstellungen flimmert, liegt in der Natur der Steuerung mittels PWM. Stellt man die Helligkeit runter, sinkt der Tastgrad. Geht dann Richtung Lückbetrieb.
Insofern hast du wohl recht. Da der (werkseitige) ECO-Modus allerdings auch nur auf einen Helligkeitswert von 40 eingestellt ist und ich (ich persönlich!) da - und auch nur mit Handykamera - höchstens ein minimales Flimmern wahrnehme, ist die Aussage von dir "Der Monitor flimmert" einfach nicht richtig.
In der Praxis, das heißt bei mir: Game-Mode und Helligkeit auf 67, flimmert nix, auch nicht mit Handykamera. 
Stellt sich nur noch die Frage, ob der TE seine Helligkeit auf unter 40 einstellen will. Dann, aber auch nur dann, wäre das Flimmern ein Argument gegen den Eizo und alle anderen Monitore mit PWM.
Außerdem hängt es wohl sehr von der persönlichen "Empfindlichkeit" ab, ob und wie man das Flimmern wahrnimmt.


----------



## JoM79 (3. März 2014)

Nicht jeder hat Probleme mit dem flimmern.
Hatte eigentlich nie Probleme mit meinem AOC, aber als ich dann nen flimmerfreien benutzt habe und dann wieder den AOC zum testen aufgestellt habe, hat es keine 5 Minuten gedauert bis ich das Bild anstrengend fand.
Klar wird das flimmern besser wenn man die Helligkeit hochdreht, aber da ich fast nur niedrige Helligkeiten nutze,ist das für mich persönlich zu anstrengend für die Augen.


----------



## Vortilion (3. März 2014)

Da meine Grafikkarte einen HDMI und einen Displayport besitzt würde ich eher zum Dell U2414H statt dem Dell P2414H greifen.
Vom Displaytyp sind die beiden doch identisch oder ? Unterscheiden sich also nur in der Art der Anschlüsse und des Rahmens oder gibt es da noch mehr Unterschiede ?


----------



## JoM79 (3. März 2014)

Laut Test hat der U2414H weniger Helligkeit min und max, und er ist ein wenig langsamer.
Dazu haben die beiden noch ein leicht anderes Panel.


----------



## 256bit (3. März 2014)

@ *Rollstuhlfahrer[GT]*

Nur weil dir das Backlightflimmern nichts ausmacht,schließt du daraus das es bei anderen auch so ist? Sehr leichtsinnig von dir,um mal freundlich zu bleiben! Ich zeige dir eine Möglichkeit auf das Flimmern zu erkennen und du bezeichnest dies als "absurd"? Nicht dein Ernst,oder? Dann gibst du mir recht das dein Eizo flimmert,nur um das im nächsten Satz wieder anderes darzustellen.Alles sehr verwirrend was du da von dir gibst!
Lies dir den Beitrag mal in Ruhe durch,verstehe es oder nicht,ist mir schnuppe,es sind deine Augen,nicht meine!

PRAD | Reportage | Flimmerndes Backlight – nur ein Mythos?

Wie dem auch sei,der TE wird sich sein eigenes Bild machen auf was er Wert legt,weitere Discussionen Über Backlightflimmern helfen weder dem TE noch will ich mit dir darüber streiten.Jedem das Seine,deshalb verarbschiede ich mich aus diesem Thread.


Gruß 256bit


----------



## Rollstuhlfahrer[GT] (4. März 2014)

Ich kenn den Artikel. Anscheinend hast du ihn nicht vernünftig gelesen, denn da steht klipp und klar, dass es sehr von der subjektiven Wahrnehmung und der Helligkeit abhängt


----------



## JoM79 (4. März 2014)

Rollstuhlfahrer[GT] schrieb:


> Ich kenn den Artikel. Anscheinend hast du ihn nicht vernünftig gelesen, denn da steht klipp und klar, dass es sehr von der subjektiven Wahrnehmung und der Helligkeit abhängt


 
Das ändert aber nichts an der Tatsache, dass der FS2333 nicht flimmerfrei ist Klick
Fakt ist einfach das nicht jeder Mensch das flimmern als unangenehm empfindet, aber es ist auf jeden Fall vorhanden.
Und wenn es schon nen neuer Monitor sein soll, dann nehm ich doch gleich nen flimmerfreien und umgehe damit solche Probleme.


----------



## Rollstuhlfahrer[GT] (4. März 2014)

Das stimmt.  Aber:

"...im Extremfall ein sichtbares Flackern bewirken."

Und:

"Beide Werte sind nicht sonderlich hoch, bei Menschen mit sehr großer Empfindlichkeit gegen Backlight-Flimmern könnte sich dies störend bemerkbar machen."

Ist letzlich vom Einzelfall abhängig, und ich hab wie gesagt keine Probleme


----------



## JoM79 (4. März 2014)

Es ist einfach ein flimmern da und bei verschiedenen anderen hier genannten Monitoren nicht.
Und es macht auch keinen Sinn das immer wieder einzeln bewerten zu wollen.
Es gibt genug Leute die sagen das sie es nicht wahrnehmen, sich aber gleichzeitig wundern warum ihre Augen brennen oder sie schlecht schlafen.
Ich finde ein flimmerfreies Display ist genauso wichtig, wie die richtige Helligkeit oder Höheneinstellung des Monitors.


----------



## Rennradler77 (4. März 2014)

Der Eizo ist einer der wenigen Monitoren die eine relativ geringe Abweichung zu einer optimalen Farbgebung haben. Ob es flimmert oder nicht ist auch immer eine Einstellungssache. Wie ich schon schrieb, ich kann kein flimmern/flackern erkennen und ich bin eher ein empfindlicher Vertreter.

Wenn du wert auf ein ausgezeichnetes Bild und viel komfort legst, dann kommst du kaum am Eizo vorbei. Blöd ist nur, man muss ihn mal vor sich gehabt haben und dann auch gleich eingestellt.

Ich sitze in einer eher dunklen Umgebung, die Monitorhelligkeit steht daher bei mir bei 60, so daß mir nicht die Augen "wegbrennen" und das bei gelegentlichen 10-12h dauerzocken/arbeiten...

Den perfekten Monitor gibt es leider nicht, der bezahlbar wäre... Und der Eizo hat für mein Empfinden die wenigsten Einschränkungen. Hatte mich auch für 120/144 Hz Monitore interessiert, aber die Farb- und Kontrastwerte waren laut Test eine Katastrophe... und auch bei einigen Benutzerrezensionen kamen die teils schlecht weg . Daher für mich der Eizo, egal ob Gaming, Arbeit oder Filme...

ich wiederhole mich gerne, man sollte einen Monitor immer kalibrieren .


----------



## Ulmi (5. März 2014)

Habe heute den gw2460hm (VA-Panel) an amazon zurückgeschickt, da in einigen Spielen mit starken Farben und häufigem Farbwechsel, es mir doch zu sehr geschliert hat. In Spielen wie Thief konnte ich jedoch nichts von Schlieren bemerken. Hängt wohl damit zusammen, dass nur der Grauwechsel schnell ist und die BWB response time doch ziemlich hoch (siehe: BenQ GW2460HM: is the new VA LED the best choice below). Habe jetzt den Eizo FS2333 bestellt und kann euch morgen gerne berichten  ... Zwar ist der ein ganzes Stück teurer aber 5 Jahre Garantie ist ja auch immerhin eine schöne Absicherung  Ich denke PWM ist für mich auch nicht so das Problem, da ich Monitore doch ziemlich hell stelle...


----------



## Rollstuhlfahrer[GT] (5. März 2014)

Lass von dir hören


----------



## Vortilion (5. März 2014)

Also ich möchte jetzt dich auf jeden Fall ein 16:9 Display haben.

Werde mir wohl den Dell und den Eizo mal bestellen. Wobei ich bis jetzt ja auch mit einem TN Display zurecht gekommen bin.

Vielleicht ist deshalb auch ein Monitor mit TN Display interessant. Gibt es da welche die flimmerfrei und zu empfehlen sind ?


----------



## JoM79 (6. März 2014)

Bei TN und nicht 120/144Hz brauchst nicht gucken, die haben höchstens noch preislich nen Vorteil.
Auch wäre mir da jetzt kein flimmerfreier bekannt.


----------



## Ulmi (6. März 2014)

So mein Eizo FS233 kam heute morgen an und ich konnte ihn auch schon ein wenig testen. Die Bildqualität ist schon mal super und subjektiv würde ich sagen ähnlich gut wie auf dem VA-Panel. Jedoch ist das Schwarz nicht so intensiv, aber dennoch weiß es zu gefallen. Auf dem Papier hat der FS ja eine bessere Farbabdeckung, aber gut, da ich keine Bildverarbeitung mache merke ich davon jetzt erstmal nicht so viel. Aber dennoch Bildqualität einfach top! Das oft beschriebene IPS-Glitzern kann im dunklen Raum und schwarzen Hintergrund wahrgenommen werden (zumindest denke ich, dass es das sein müsste, hab das zuvor noch nie gesehen), empfinde ich zunächst aber nicht als sehr störend. Nun mal was zur PWM Steuerung. Erst ab einer Helligkeit von unter 45 kann ich flackern durch das Beobachten des Bildschirms durch eine Handykamera wahrnehmen. Alles was darüber ist, kann selbst durch die Handykamera nicht als flackern wahrgenommen werden. Ich habe die Helligkeit bisher im Rahmen von 60 (lesen) und 100 (zocken) benutzt. Achja der Monitor ist bereits super kalibriert und ich musste kaum was umstellen. Würde ich nicht zocken, so würde ich mich wahrscheinlich aufgrund des besseren Kontrasts und günstigeren Prieses für das VA-Panel des gw2460hm entscheiden. 
Jedoch merkt man beim Eizo deutlich, dass er um einiges flotter ist und die Schlierenbildung ist nur sehr gering. Alles läuft viel schärfer ab. Nur die Overdrive Funktion "Verbessert" ist für den Arsch. Damit erzeugt man übelstes Ghosting. Aber die Einstellung Standard empfinde ich schon als schnell genug. Also was Reaktionszeit angeht kann ich deutliche Verbesserungen gegenüber dem VA-Panel feststellen. 
Achja die Fernbedienung ist auch ganz praktisch, nur hätte ich auch gerne Einstellungsmöglichkeiten über Tasten am Bildschirm gehabt (oder hab ich nur was übersehen?).
Möchte man also mit dem Gerät zocken, so so würde ich Eizo dem Benq aufjedenfall vorziehen. Der Wechsel war eine gute Entscheidung.


----------



## JoM79 (6. März 2014)

IPS Glitzern siehst du sehr gut bei weissen Hintergründen, wie z.B. hier im Forum.
Was du meinst werden Lichthöfe sein.
Und das immer alle ihr Display so hell stellen, gut dafür machen mir schlieren nicht soviel aus.


----------



## Ulmi (6. März 2014)

hm ok also hier im Forum wüsste ich nicht was da glitzern soll :? Aber umso besser, wenn ich es nicht sehe dann stört es mich auch nicht oder es ist nicht vorhanden


----------



## JoM79 (6. März 2014)

Das sieht so aus als würden viele kleine Diamanten funkeln, aber nicht jeder nimmt das wahr.


----------



## Rollstuhlfahrer[GT] (6. März 2014)

Schön, dass er dir gefällt und auch, dass dich das "Flimmern" im alltäglichen Gebrauch nicht stört. 
Ich selbet benutzte den overdrive gar nicht, hab nur das smart insight ein, in der Regel auf rts low. 
Bin grad nicht daheim, aber sind nicht links neben der Statusleuchte Knöpfe?


----------



## Ulmi (6. März 2014)

Rollstuhlfahrer[GT] schrieb:


> Schön, dass er dir gefällt und auch, dass dich das "Flimmern" im alltäglichen Gebrauch nicht stört.
> Ich selbet benutzte den overdrive gar nicht, hab nur das smart insight ein, in der Regel auf rts low.
> Bin grad nicht daheim, aber sind nicht links neben der Statusleuchte Knöpfe?


 
Ja aber nur Signal, Vol +/- und Power. Man kommt wohl wirklich nur mit der Fernbedienung in die Einstellungen.


----------



## Vortilion (9. April 2014)

Ich werde mir jetzt doch einen 16:10 Monitor holen.

Welchen von den beiden würdet ihr mir eher empfehlen ?

Den Asus PB248Q oder den Benq BL2411PT ?


----------



## Leitwolf200 (9. April 2014)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Das sieht so aus als würden viele kleine Diamanten funkeln, aber nicht jeder nimmt das wahr.


 
Genau komischerwiese hatte das mein alter TN Monitor auch aber nur gaaaannnz selten da hab ich erstmal geguckt lol hatte sowas sonst noch nie gesehen.^^
Aber das glitzer sollte in der heutigen zeit garnet mehr vorhanden sein zumindest ist mir noch kein IPS untergekommen der das glitzern hatte.


----------

